
NUMMI – The plant where Teslas are built - kesor
https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/403/nummi
======
masonic
Title changed to clickbait. Tesla has _nothing_ to do with this TAL episode;
the Tesla name is never used.

The only connection is that the former NUMMI _site_ now holds Tesla assembly
operations.

